# Top Gear 2016 who should the presenters be?



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

Assume no Clarkson, because he has been sacked, and no May or Hammond who have decided not to sign for the 2016 series. Assume also that the BBC wants the program to continue.

Who would your presenter line-up be?

Me I would like Guy Martin involved, someone who truly knows about speed!

What about you?


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 14, 2015)

its the bbc so chris evans would be the next in line to clarkson


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

Ax^ said:


> its the bbc so chris evans would be the next in line to clarkson


Hmm, I am not really an Evans fan, he does have a lot of Ferraris though but I am not sure that qualifies him ..

Would you watch the show if he was the presenter?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2015)

Suzi Perry


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

How about someone like Brundell? He would be an interesting addition, someone who knows what he's doing and could be fun, perhaps. But then there'd need to be a Stig replacement I suppose.

eta What was the name of the German, Sabine something?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Suzi Perry


I quite like Suzy Perry, certainly I would prefer her to Chris Evans ... but we need three ...


----------



## marshall (Mar 14, 2015)

Hear Jay Kay being suggested.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I quite like Suzy Perry, certainly I would prefer her to Chris Evans ... but we need three ...



Are they getting rid of all of them? ETA.. just read the OP


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> How about someone like Brundell? He would be an interesting addition, someone who knows what he's doing and could be fun, perhaps. But then there'd need to be a Stig replacement I suppose.
> 
> eta What was the name of the German, Sabine something?


Yes Sabine Schmidt I think, she sure can drive so she might be interesting.

As to Brundle, could be interesting ..

Indidentally I always get pissed off with Clarkson powersliding all these expensive cars round the corners, with tyres that cost a weeks wages which are totalled as a result, it isn't the fastest way around the corner as evidenced by the fact that the Stig never does it on his hot laps and if a normal road user did it they would have no tyres left to drive home on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 14, 2015)

Me and my brother. He's  bluff Yorkshire man who does fantasy Grand Prix, I can't drive and the only bit of a car I know is a cup holder. Perfect!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Are they getting rid of all of them? ETA.. just read the OP


For the sake of this argument / thread yes ....

I think there is a chance Hammond and May might not sign new contracts if Clarkson has gone.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 14, 2015)

BBC will go for George Monbiot


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

Sabine seemed to have the right sort of humour that would work. Also she is unlikely to be as sexist as Jezzer,  and could appeal to a female audience. Certainly Vicki Butler-Hendersen seemed to be good in her role on Fifth Gear


----------



## 8ball (Mar 14, 2015)

Lots of good ideas here.

Also, I'd be up for giving it a go for a series or so, but I get a bit grouchy when I'm hungry.


----------



## ClassWar2015 (Mar 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Assume no Clarkson, because he has been sacked, and no May or Hammond who have decided not to sign for the 2016 series. Assume also that the BBC wants the program to continue.
> 
> Who would your presenter line-up be?
> 
> ...


andrew eldritch. _he_ knows about speed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

suggs out of madness


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

Who was the AC-DC member who did a few laps? He might have the right characteristics. But if they want a real wanker to replace JC then Simon Cowell seems to be from the same mould.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

& billy joel channelled from beyond the grave as from the looks of this video he used to work with cars


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Who was the AC-DC member who did a few laps? He might have the right characteristics. But if they want a real wanker to replace JC then Simon Cowell seems to be from the same mould.


why not take this opportunity to put in some nicer people?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why not take this opportunity to put in some nicer people?


That's what attracts me to the idea of Sabine Schmidt or Vicki Butler-Hendersen. They both could change the way the prog functions and, hopefully, give it a fresher face.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 14, 2015)

Another Billy...


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 14, 2015)

It's obvious what they should do. Use the same method that HIGNFY utilised i.e. have a guest host each week.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> It's obvious what they should do. Use the same method that HIGNFY utilised i.e. have a guest host each week.



Kicking off with Steve Coogan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Who was the AC-DC member who did a few laps?




maybe you're right...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

perhaps a woman presenter would be good too

step forward cerys out of catatonia...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

dessiato said:


> That's what attracts me to the idea of Sabine Schmidt or Vicki Butler-Hendersen. They both could change the way the prog functions and, hopefully, give it a fresher face.


I watched fifth gear a few times but never warmed to Vicki Butler-Hendersen as a presenter, but Sabine Schmidt I could certainly see engaging with an audience. And then perhaps the stars could do a lap of the ring rather than that flat airfield


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why not take this opportunity to put in some nicer people?


I think that is a low blow, the current presenters are nice enough, they just sometimes get it wrong when they are trying to be controversial, Clarkson is a nob but I have never really been offended by the screened programs.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I watched fifth gear a few times but never warmed to Vicki Butler-Hendersen as a presenter, but Sabine Schmidt I could certainly see engaging with an audience. And then perhaps the stars could do a lap of the ring rather than that flat airfield


That would be exciting, especially when they have a guest who can't drive. Imagine your first ever driving lesson on the 'ring


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

marshall said:


> Hear Jay Kay being suggested.


Jay Kay is a bit like Clarkson in that he is Marmite ... no ... there are lovers and haters out there ..


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> It's obvious what they should do. Use the same method that HIGNFY utilised i.e. have a guest host each week.



This. I might actually start watching Top Gear again if they have guest presenters.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 14, 2015)

Me, Bruce Springsteen (who's written more songs about cars than anyone ever) and Jenson Button (who won't have an F1 drive next year). Also for balance I'd invite the leader of the Green Party, that 'brain fade' woman.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Kicking off with Steve Coogan.



Yes, but in character;


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 14, 2015)

The Hoff


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 14, 2015)

Anne Widdecombe, Katie Hopkins and Richard Littlejohn because the viewers deserve it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 14, 2015)

Susan Boyle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Yes Sabine Schmidt I think, she sure can drive so she might be interesting.
> 
> As to Brundle, could be interesting ..
> 
> Indidentally I always get pissed off with Clarkson powersliding all these expensive cars round the corners, with tyres that cost a weeks wages which are totalled as a result, it isn't the fastest way around the corner as evidenced by the fact that the Stig never does it on his hot laps and if a normal road user did it they would have no tyres left to drive home on.


Brundle would be about as interesting as a book of carpet samples.

And you're missing the point about all the tyre smoke and power sliding - it's not mean to be the quickest way round, it's the most fun.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 14, 2015)

Barry Crump would have been ideal (unfortunately he's been dead for twenty years) amongst his great ideas was if out of petrol pour shingle into the petrol tank which will raise the  remaining petrol to the level of the tank filter which by design is not at the bottom of the tank.I recommend his book "A Good Keen Man" for motoring tips you'll read nowhere else.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 14, 2015)

Bring back Frank Bough. He'd be perfect.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> .. And you're missing the point about all the tyre smoke and power sliding - it's not mean to be the quickest way round, it's the most fun.


But Clarkson always does it, in every car he tests in every corner he drives it .. all the time I find it just boring.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 14, 2015)

Guy Martin. His shows piss on Top Gear. No chance with the beeb though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2015)

Ozzy Osbourne, Justin Bieber, and Laurie Penny.

That would be a fucking *amazing* show.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 14, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Guy Martin. His shows piss on Top Gear. No chance with the beeb though.



Bring him in but keep May as the main presenter. Ditch 'the hamster' obv. Then Sabine from the Nurburgring as the number 3.


----------



## Cid (Mar 14, 2015)

Like some of the above options. Guy Martin is perhaps a bit too bike-oriented. Idris Elba maybe. I quite liked Fuzz Townshend in that C4 car restoration thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it should be Michael Portillo. He's never off the tele and has ruined rail by talking about it and enjoying it. Him. Then Boris Jonson could co-dee with him, the fat bastard. Then have Russel Brand as the counterweight, extolling the virtues of canals etc etc


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2015)

sean ryder, sinead o' connor & guy martin


----------



## Cid (Mar 14, 2015)

Also that woman who taught Guy Martin street luge - Helene Schmidt. I'm not sure she knows anything about cars, but she was great.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 14, 2015)

Zizek, Lee Perry and G.X Jupitter-Larsen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Me, Bruce Springsteen (who's written more songs about cars than anyone ever)



Tom Petty surely?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2015)

They could have a show hosted by people who have previously been fired from other BBC shows. Angus Deayton, Richard Bacon...probably not Chris Langham come to think of it.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 14, 2015)

Imelda Staunton, Prince Harry and Iggy Pop


----------



## youngian (Mar 14, 2015)

How about reuniting Andrew Ridgeley and George Michael


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 14, 2015)

If we're striving for gender balance then Pippa Mann is better idea than Frau Schmidt as she's driven at a far higher lever (ie not just fannied around at the 'ring) and has more TV experience.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 14, 2015)

Marine Le Pen?

Nick Griffin?

David Myatt?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2015)

coogan would be in his element


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2015)

stewart lee


----------



## Corax (Mar 14, 2015)

Tommy Robinson.

Or is he still in jail?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 14, 2015)

Corax said:


> Tommy Robinson.
> 
> Or is he still in jail?



Do you think him and Clarkson (and most of the cabinet) share a cocaine dealer?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 14, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> Me, Bruce Springsteen (who's written more songs about cars than anyone ever) and Jenson Button (who won't have an F1 drive next year). Also for balance I'd invite the leader of the Green Party, that 'brain fade' woman.




Springsteen could test cars for how comfortable they are in slow moving traffic, when the highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> This. I might actually start watching Top Gear again if they have guest presenters.


Guest presenters would not be able to compare the car they just tested with those tested on previous episodes, I don't think it would work.

I do think there is quite a chance of this scenario, that Hammond and May might not renew their contracts once Clarkson is ejected. It will be interesting to see what the BBC decide to do either way.


----------



## gosub (Mar 14, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Guy Martin. His shows piss on Top Gear. No chance with the beeb though.


Did a 24hour mountain bike race in Scotland recently, only contestant that refused to be interviewed by BBC Scotland adventure programme that was covering it.


----------



## Cid (Mar 14, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Do you think him and Clarkson (and most of the cabinet) share a cocaine dealer?



I reckon they have a contract with London Field's brewery. For beer. Of course beer.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 14, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> stewart lee





The sequences with him and Hammond alone would make it the best thing ever.


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2015)

Jon Noakes, Lloyd Grossman and Joan Bakewell.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 15, 2015)

Tom Waits

"Tonight I'm test driving this beat up old excuse for a Buick that I picked up over at Mickey's going out of business sale back in Oklahoma City. All asymmetrical blunt force trauma scars and wine-red upholstery, Mickey ain't doin so well. The car's seen better days too, or she would have if she could see out through all the grime that's been ground into her after near forty years of trawling desert backroads looking for that one last gas station where her credit ain't so bad that she can't get one last drink before the shutters come down."

"She handles like a Sacramento hooker trying to make it out the back window before her John wakes up to find his wallet gone. Clumsy as all hell but determined. The engine is just a hornet's nest stuffed into a trash can, waiting for its moment to unleash hell. No tread left on the tyres worth a damn, and the eight track player died a few years back after a chance encounter with a cup of coffee that should've known better. She's maybe got a couple years left in her yet if she finds a gentle hand to guide her. There's a first time for everything I suppose."


----------



## coley (Mar 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why not take this opportunity to put in some nicer people?


True, mebbes the future of motoring?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk


----------



## coley (Mar 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> They could have a show hosted by people who have previously been fired from other BBC shows. Angus Deayton, Richard Bacon...probably not Chris Langham come to think of it.


Not a Clarkson fan (as such) but how on earth can they be suggesting ditching him after rehabilitating that pair of shytes  Ross and Bland? What they did was far in excess of Clarkson's odd faux paus!?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Guy Martin. His shows piss on Top Gear. No chance with the beeb though.



His carefully constructed Alf Tupper persona becomes insufferable after about 30 seconds.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 15, 2015)

Bill Oddie, Catherine Tate, and Gonzo the Great.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 15, 2015)

Needs a bit more woollarding and less lads mag...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2015)

paul merton, nicholas parsons, graham norton


----------



## Diamond (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris Morris


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 15, 2015)

Cid said:


> I reckon they have a contract with London Field's brewery. For beer. Of course beer.



Sure, that's what I meant. I didn't mean to suggest that any of them (who haven't already been convicted of it) would take illegal drugs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 15, 2015)

Sabine Schmidt, Steve Coogan and me, job's a good 'un.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2015)

Paxman, Jamie Oliver, Ricky Gervais and that bloke out of the Kaiser Chiefs.


----------



## pogo 10 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ant and dec, jimmy carr.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2015)

Desmond Tutu, Norm off Cheers and Floella Benjamin,


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Desmond Tutu, Norm off Cheers and Floella Benjamin,


Coach, if he was alive, might be better.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 15, 2015)

Sir Bufton Tufton, Jean Paul Sartre, Zippy, Bungle , Jefrrey Archer


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2015)

Nigel Farage, Nick Griffin and Gary Glitter.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

These always seemed to have some sort of adventure, there could still be the specials, and the might be more interesting with a full on crew.


I checked, it is Hugh, Pugh, Barney MacGrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grub.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 15, 2015)

Omar Little, Jacob Rees-Mogg, Pam Ayres


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2015)

Someone who repeatedly shouts into the camera 'Get out of your fucking cars and walk or cycle or take the bus or train you lazy cunts'. In a non confrontational way.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Someone who repeatedly shouts into the camera 'Get out of your fucking cars and walk or cycle or take the bus or train you lazy cunts'. In a non confrontational way.


When in the UK I'd take the train or bus if it was cheaper than using my car. It is too inconvenient, in the times and routes, and too expensive to make it a viable alternative to using my car.

Last Xmas in EDI I used the tram (the tram was good, but you have to buy a ticket with a card and it wouldn't accept my Spanish cards), train and finally a taxi, (there was over an hour to wait for the bus, they don't connect time-wise). The total cost for two was over £40 one way, if I use my car for the same journey, it costs less than half that return, takes less than half the time and saves having to stand around in the wet cold of a Scottish winter. I am also guaranteed a seat, I don't pay a fortune for an inconvenient, uncomfortable journey.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2015)

Peter Sutcliffe, Spuggie off Byker Grove and Gary Wilmot.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2015)

dessiato said:


> When in the UK I'd take the train or bus if it was cheaper than using my car. It is too inconvenient, in the times and routes, and too expensive to make it a viable alternative to using my car.
> 
> Last Xmas in EDI I used the tram, train and finally a taxi, (there was over an hour to wait for the bus, they don't connect time-wise). The total cost for two was over £40 one way, if I use my car for the same journey, it costs less than half that return, takes less than half the time and saves having to stand around in the wet cold of a Scottish winter. I am also guaranteed a seat, I don't pay a fortune for an inconvenient, uncomfortable journey.



Yes fair play. Plus a second presenter shouting into the camera 'Give us a proper fucking transport system Cameron you lazy cunt it's a basic need' In a bit more of a confrontational way.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play. Plus a second presenter shouting into the camera 'Give us a proper fucking transport system Cameron you lazy cunt it's a basic need' In a bit more of a confrontational way.


Even if the public transport was the same cost as my car I'd consider it more, and especially if it was more convenient than it is. I actually like taking the train, but not paying a large amount of money to stand in a corridor. I used to use the trains in Portugal because, by the time you'd factored in the cost of road tolls and parking, it was a much better option. The trains were seldom over crowded, and always clean.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes same, although I don't actually do a lot of travel now apart from the bus every few weeks. I do love trains when you get a seat (preferably of course a doubleseat).

Any new programme should be interspersed with spoof versions of car ads that show exciting new motors racing across pristine beaches and speeding unchallenged through busy city streets. They could show real oil slicks and real mangled kiddies' bodies, with the images being splashed across the new cars themselves along the lines of what they do now with cigarette packets, but funnier.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 15, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I actually like taking the train, but not paying a large amount of money to stand in a corridor. I used to use the trains in Portugal because, by the time you'd factored in the cost of road tolls and parking, it was a much better option. The trains were seldom over crowded, and always clean.



I loved trains in Holland particularly, sit back and relax and watch the towns/buildings and countryside pass by.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

two sheds said:


> I loved trains in Holland particularly, sit back and relax and watch the towns/buildings and countryside pass by.


The Dutch trains are so reliable, not always the most comfortable, but absolutely bang on time. One day I want to do London to Seville (or wherever is nearest to where I live, by train. Watching the scenery and countries slip by would be a wonderful way to relax and travel.


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2015)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Do you think him and Clarkson (and most of the cabinet) share a cocaine dealer?


Stephen probably _is_ his cocaine dealer.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2015)

They can't turn Top Gear into a train review program, Portillo has that sew up!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2015)

Daniel Miller
Richard Littlejohn
The Chuckle Brothers


----------



## Leafster (Mar 15, 2015)

Brian May, Wee Jimmy Krankie and Phil the Greek


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2015)

Actually, on a serious note it would be great to have motorbikes included, and have someone like James Toseland or Foggy as one of the presenters.  

The celebrity lap bit may need a pretty heavy insurance premium though...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 15, 2015)

Stanley Edwards


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 15, 2015)

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 15, 2015)

Corax said:


> Actually, on a serious note it would be great to have motorbikes included, and have someone like James Toseland or Foggy as one of the presenters.
> 
> The celebrity lap bit may need a pretty heavy insurance premium though...



I'd go for that, although my vote would go for Jamie Whitham - nowhere near as celebrated a rider but he's always been excellent on EuroSport's superbike coverage.  An enthusiastic, over-excitable Huddersfield accent is always good 

They could do a "Star on a reasonably priced ZX-R" section too when they get a celeb biker on too.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2015)

Perhaps we should bet on who it will be because I very much doubt they will have the same lineup next year, if they even show the last three programs of this series at all that is ..


----------



## Corax (Mar 15, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'd go for that, although my vote would go for Jamie Whitham - nowhere near as celebrated a rider but he's always been excellent on EuroSport's superbike coverage.  An enthusiastic, over-excitable Huddersfield accent is always good
> 
> They could do a "Star on a reasonably priced ZX-R" section too when they get a celeb biker on too.


Nice.

I'd go for "Star on a reasonably priced GSX-R" though.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2015)

Or star on a Vespa...that would be fun to watch.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2015)

I am so used to the TG format I find it hard to think what, assuming Clarkson goes to C4 or Sky or whatever, a new program could comprise.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2015)

skyscraper101 said:


> Suzi Perry



^^^^This.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2015)

Maureen Rees from Driving School, Bob Mortimer, Lee "Scratch" Perry.


----------



## passenger (Mar 15, 2015)

Gary Glitter by video link from his cell


----------



## 8ball (Mar 15, 2015)

passenger said:


> Gary Glitter by video link from his cell



With Marc Bolan (via medium) and Katie Hopkins.

With Shaun Ryder as the new Stig, except he's miked up while he does the laps.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 15, 2015)

chilango said:


> Paxman, Jamie Oliver, Ricky Gervais and that bloke out of the Kaiser Chiefs.



You're just trying to contain them in one place so they're easier to avoid, aren't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Lemmy from Motorhead.
Suzi Perry.
Ron Mael from Sparks.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2015)

Prince Harry, Jack Whitehall, Rod Liddle and Martin Roberts from "Homes under the Hammer".

Top quality banter is assured.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 15, 2015)

Craig Charles. Already taken over from Clarkson once (Robot Wars)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 16, 2015)

Brian Blessed, Brian May, and Brian Redhead


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 16, 2015)

Julian Clary gaining support: 

https://www.change.org/p/british-br...publish&utm_term=des-md-share_petition-no_msg


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2015)

Wolveryeti said:


> Craig Charles. Already taken over from Clarkson once (Robot Wars)


 
Clarkson did Robot Wars?  I dimly remember Dominic Diamond doing it.

edit:  on checking Wikipedia, maybe I dreamed that...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 16, 2015)

Grayson Perry, Yasmin Alibhai-Brown, Sandy Toksvig and Heather Mills.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2015)

the cheeky girls and lembit opik


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2015)

It seems Chris Evans has ruled himself out as a Top Gear host, and May has been noncommittal about staying on the program. Perhaps the last two episodes will not get made nor the Scandinavian live shows.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2015)

Although, Evans is apparently the bookies favourite to replace Clarkson.
http://www.itv.com/news/story/2015-...e-police-probe-after-he-is-sacked-by-the-bbc/


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoever is likely to annoy Clarkson, and his rightwing BBC-hating cheerleaders the most, would get my vote.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 25, 2015)

Chuck D,  Alan Carr and Anthea Turner


----------



## Cid (Mar 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Although, Evans is apparently the bookies favourite to replace Clarkson.
> http://www.itv.com/news/story/2015-...e-police-probe-after-he-is-sacked-by-the-bbc/



Probably because they want people to bet on him.


----------



## TheGreatSage200 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitler, Genghis Khan and Norris McWhirter.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

TheGreatSage200 said:


> Hitler, Genghis Khan and Norris McWhirter.


don't be mean to Genghis


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 27, 2015)

Alan Bennett, Thora Hird and Penelope Keith.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 27, 2015)

Jimmy Carr, Alan Carr, Stephen Carr, Maxine Carr and Carrie Fisher


----------



## D'wards (Mar 27, 2015)

Guy Martin has been suggested. However, we all know the BBC will not be replacing it and the three will go to Sky in a big-bucks deal in a show almost identical to Top Gear, just with a slightly different name. I wouldn't be surprised if they even film it in the same studio and track.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Jimmy Carr, Alan Carr, Stephen Carr, Maxine Carr and Carrie Fisher


Derek Dick and Anthony Head.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2015)

Who's this Guy Martin bloke everyone keeps going on about?


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2015)

TT racer from the Midlands, whose done a couple of series for C4 one about breaking various records the other about renovating a  narrow boat


----------



## kabbes (Mar 27, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who's this Guy Martin bloke everyone keeps going on about?


If only there was some way of looking him up on a kind of big global encyclopaedia.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2015)

If only there was some way you could fuck off.

Oh wait, there is and you can.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 27, 2015)

Clever.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh no, its all getting a bit Top Gear around here - oh cock!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 27, 2015)

gosub said:


> TT racer from the Midlands, whose done a couple of series for C4 one about breaking various records the other about renovating a  narrow boat


Oh yeah he's the bloke who trundled around India on a Enfield.I was surprised that a working class bloke would get even short series like that,seems sensible although his old Volvo estate which he's had up too 205mph means maybe not as sensible as he appears.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Oh yeah he's the bloke who trundled around India on a Enfield.


Harry or Edward?


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Guy Martin has been suggested. However, we all know the BBC will not be replacing it and the three will go to Sky in a big-bucks deal in a show almost identical to Top Gear, just with a slightly different name. I wouldn't be surprised if they even film it in the same studio and track.


Which will have watching figures of perhaps half a million for the first episode and then average 100k viewers for the reminder of its life, and is cancelled after two years tops.

The one thing Murdoch cannot crack in this country is to get any meaningful viewing figures for Sky 1. I suspect someone with the ego of Clarkson is considering that very carefully.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh I think BBC2 will continue with Top Gear with one two or three new presenters. Whether the new line-up will prove as popular as the last one time will tell but it is too large an income stream for them to end it without an attempt to continue.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2015)

I feel sorry for the Indian bloke who is the voice of Clarkson on the Indian dubbed show who kind of knew he would lose his job over this through no fault of his own. He commented that they made great efforts to translate as exactly as possible what Clarkson said, however silly or weird it was. Such dedication deserves something


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Oh I think BBC2 will continue with Top Gear with one two or three new presenters. Whether the new line-up will prove as popular as the last one time will tell but it is too large an income stream for them to end it without an attempt to continue.


When Angus Deayton was sacked many thought HIGNFY was doomed, but the 'guest host' format did in fact inject new life into it. If the BBC decides to keep the programme I'm sure it'll do well.


----------



## gosub (Mar 27, 2015)

Think all three will leave either to Murdoch or Netflix (it's the global viewing that has value)  which will make it easier for the beeb to change tack, worst thing they could do is bring in someone pretending to be Clarkson


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2015)

Some people having fun on YouTube...


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2015)

gosub said:


> Think all three will leave either to Murdoch or Netflix


Rumour is that Netflix have already got May & Hammond, with Clarkson wavering between them and ITV. If Netflix do get all three, the name of the show will be "House of Cars"

I don't give a shit about top gear, but I love a good pun


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2015)

If they go to any form of pay TV that will be the last I will see of them.
Not that it matters, and not that I am particularly bothered.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2015)

john craven, maggie philbin and keith chegwin







just without the twat on the right.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2015)

IIRC there was something on the Grimsby Telegraph site that Guy Martin has decided to retire to focus on his truck driving.


----------



## 8den (May 14, 2015)

I think the BBC will go with three new Presenters. Top Gear is a wildly successful brand (I think it generates renenuve of about 40 million a year for the BBC, and that's exluding BBC world wide, and the magazine) As to the presenters plausible alternatives would be Jodie Kidd, Charlie Boorman (ugh), or er. I think that's the major problem for the Beeb, they could probably replace one of the three, but finding three new presenters with the right chemistry would be a fucking nightmare. 

As to the May/Hammond/Clarkeson show, it'll either go to Sky or Netflix. I think ITVs problem is that they'll dither about when they'd broadcast their Top Gear rival, because for much of the show's run, it was actively competing against successful ITV shows like Downtown. Mind you downtown is going off the air this year.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2015)

Sabine Schmidt, Jodie Kidd and Guy Martin would be a good combo, I reckon.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2015)

8den said:


> I think the BBC will go with three new Presenters. Top Gear is a wildly successful brand (I think it generates renenuve of about 40 million a year for the BBC, and that's exluding BBC world wide, and the magazine)


if the tories allow them to still make it


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 14, 2015)

Sue Perkins


----------



## 8den (May 14, 2015)

8ball said:


> Sabine Schmidt, Jodie Kidd and Guy Martin would be a good combo, I reckon.



They will never go with two women. (not that two women couldnt be perfectly good hosts) more that the BBC would fear losing the "blokey 30 going on 13" lads key demographic. One token "fit bird" who knows cars (Schmidt or Kidd). 

I think the thing the BBC are wondering if they do, do a new top gear, will it be the exact same show. Will they still do "Star in a reasonably car" for example. Clarkeson for all his faults was a reasonably good talkshow host for that bit, and it's shows as that over the years the quality of their guests just grew and grew, with lots of really big names coming on the show simply for the pleasure of lashing about the track. Not to mention the F1 drivers rivalry.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2015)

I think it was due a refresh anyway. Good chance to get some new presenters in.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2015)

8den said:


> They will never go with two women. (not that two women couldnt be perfectly good hosts) more that the BBC would fear losing the "blokey 30 going on 13" lads key demographic.


 
There's Guy Martin for that, plus there's a posh lass for them too and a professional racing driver who could possibly double as a 'Stig' type character. 

If you get anyone in other than the original characters you're going to change the dynamic - better to try something a little different rather than try to replicate a formula that was getting tired anyway, and that they probably wouldn't nail right.


----------



## 8den (May 14, 2015)

I imagine the Stig would stay with the BBC Top Gear and they wouldn't need to replace him (As I understand it the Stig has been several different people over the years). From a copyright point of view the Stig would be a character owned by the BBC's show, and if May/Clarkeson et all have a new show they'd need create theme music news, ideas and gimmicks etc. I think thats why they have just walked into a new deal with anyone. Right now they're trying to create show thats as a sucessful as top gear, but at same time it can't be identical to their BBC show, because the BBC own the rights to the Top Gear brand. Similar problem that the BBC now finds themselves in, they own this wildly successful property called Top Gear, and now if they continue with Top Gear they're going to have to go about doing it without the four people who made it such a runaway success.


----------



## Part 2 (May 14, 2015)

Guy martin seem to make it quite clear in his book that he's not that keen on TV presenting. I expect he doesn't much like being told what to do.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2015)

So, one of the presenters will be CHRIS EVANS who has just signed a 3 year deal and tweeted about it.

And apparently he will not be giving up his R2 show which might rule him out of any overseas trips.

Wonder who the other two will be.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 16, 2015)

Having Chris Evans as TG presenter is not going to encourage me to watch !


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Wonder who the other two will be.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 16, 2015)

Top Gear was a tired old show.  Clarkson was a fool. And if the BBC had considered keeping him on they should have insisted that every show be filmed in Argentina.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2015)

Metro saying its Chris evens. Bland. 

Hate to admit it, but quite liked Clarkson.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

dilute micro said:


> Top Gear was a tired old show.  Clarkson was a fool. And if the BBC had considered keeping him on they should have insisted that every show be filmed in Argentina.


A tired old goldmine. Seriously between over sea sales 40m a year in profit. I suspect elements of the bbc are delighted. One intellectual every about top gear is theirs (stig starvin a reasonably priced car etc) and Clarkson et all cant used em. And two it was getting stale so introducing new blood mixes it up

Evans is a great choice massive car nut and excellent interviewer. No brainer.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll give him a look. But am not a fan of his. Hopefully his passion for cars will help. As much as the previous three could annoy me, they did have entertainment value. The show had needed a shake up. It jumped the shark a season or two ago. I'mjust not sure this is going to save it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'll give him a look. But am not a fan of his. Hopefully his passion for cars will help. *As much as the previous three could annoy me, they did have entertainment value.* The show had needed a shake up. It jumped the shark a season or two ago. I'mjust not sure this is going to save it.



exactly, horribly watchable. clarkson was a bit of a wreck, and a lot of a wanker. but there's part of me that would prefer that than someone like evans.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 17, 2015)

TG Became very dull, BBC should just kill it off.

Evans he not going to save it & it's not worth saving now.


----------



## Chz (Jun 17, 2015)

I still think it's a pity they can't offer enough money to get Leno over to do it. He'd be my ultimate TG host.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2015)

don't forget you fucking toothbrush


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Chz said:


> I still think it's a pity they can't offer enough money to get Leno over to do it. He'd be my ultimate TG host.


Leno screwed Conan and hasnt been funny in my life time


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'll give him a look. But am not a fan of his. Hopefully his passion for cars will help. As much as the previous three could annoy me, they did have entertainment value. The show had needed a shake up. It jumped the shark a season or two ago. I'mjust not sure this is going to save it.


I was stuck with a rental car in wales summer two years ago. Evans radio show was the least objectionable thing to listen to.

I may be getting old though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2015)

Reckon Evans might pull it off, but the whole format of the show would need to be changed, less silly stunts and more (expensive, out of reach) cars. As much as it annoyed and seemed tired, the star in the car and especially the F1 star in a car were some of my very favourite things on TV.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Reckon Evans might pull it off, but the whole format of the show would need to be changed, less silly stunts and more (expensive, out of reach) cars. As much as it annoyed and seemed tired, the star in the car and especially the F1 star in a car were some of my very favourite things on TV.


I agree, he may well pull it off (f'narr,etc) the show had become Clarkson having a rant more than anything and had put me off watching it , they may have replaced one obnoxious wanker with another obnoxious wanker - but it was a bit hit, made loads of dosh for the BBC, so the regulars like obnoxious wankers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I agree, he may well pull it off (f'narr,etc) the show had become Clarkson having a rant more than anything and had put me off watching it , they may have replaced one obnoxious wanker with another obnoxious wanker - but it was a bit hit, made loads of dosh for the BBC, so the regulars like obnoxious wankers


if we're going to replace obnoxious wankers with obnoxious wankers there's a need for noel edmonds to climb back on board.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if we're going to replace obnoxious wankers with obnoxious wankers there's a need for noel edmonds to climb back on board.


 I forgot he used to do the show - definitely a theme going on here


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I forgot he used to do the show - definitely a theme going on here


back in the days when it was a show about cars and not a show about cunts.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> if we're going to replace obnoxious wankers with obnoxious wankers there's a need for noel edmonds to climb back on board.


There is NEVER  a need for Edmonds.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> back in the days when it was a show about cars and not a show about cunts.


tbf back when it was a show about cars, nobody watched it !!


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2015)

They should get that fat one off the thing. And whatshername with the hair


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 17, 2015)

Edmond's got a weird hair and beard combo going


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2015)

As Clarkson and the other two were almost self-parodies, how about the greatest comic creation of all time?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 17, 2015)

I look forward to seeing Shaun Ryder driving the cheap car.


----------



## gosub (Jun 17, 2015)

does Danny Baker have a driving license?


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2015)

Evans is almost as big a cock as Clarkson. Why does the BBC feel the need to find the biggest arsehole they can and give them 5 million quid?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2015)

maomao said:


> Evans is almost as big a cock as Clarkson. Why does the BBC feel the need to find the biggest arsehole they can and give them 5 million quid?


because Clarkson made a ton of money for them


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2015)

marty21 said:


> because Clarkson made a ton of money for them


And Evans hasn't yet.


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2015)

I had kind of hoped the new host would use the first episode to poke fun at the things Clarkson loves the most and give air time to the things he hates. Like perhaps crush a Range Rover with a tank followed by racing various super bikes around the track and ensure their lap times go to the top of the leaderboard. And make a Prius the next reasonably priced car. But Evans is a pal, so it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Poot (Jun 17, 2015)

I fucking hate Chris Evans. Not that I had any intention of watching Tory Gear but now I risk seeing his stupid face when I change channel. 

"Ooh I wonder what my rich friends are driving. They're all fabulous because they're rich and they give so much money to charity" FUCK THE FUCK OFF CUNT FACE.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> don't forget you fucking toothbrush



Evans is a cunt and one of the best send ups I've ever seen is when Paul Kaye did a great little sketch sending up his Radio 1 show which has sadly never surfaced on the internetz.

However,

There was one episode of DFYT when the whole audience got sent on holiday at the end and it was amazing telly.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2015)

maomao said:


> And Evans hasn't yet.


bit early to judge how much top gear will make with Evans


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2015)

CE is a bit of JC reincarnated. Now JC is out, I might be tempted to watch. Evans is promising revised formats which can only be good. I see they are interviewing for co-presenters, Edd China?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes seem him greases monkey on telly but not his side kick mate


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 18, 2015)

There must be something in the formula for producing a popular money making car show that requires adolescence.  I'll watch the new show because it can't be any worse than the last one.  I don't expect that a show should be dry and boring but it should be about the cars and not the personalities and silly circus stunts...but then I'm just a viewer and not a BBC executive.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 18, 2015)

hash tag said:


> CE is a bit of JC reincarnated. Now JC is out, I might be tempted to watch. Evans is promising revised formats which can only be good. I see they are interviewing for co-presenters, Edd China?



Tall man is my favorite of all mechanics on any show.  Only thing is - presenters tend to be more of the wealthy enthusiasts and not working man types.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2015)

If not Edd, what about:





From For the Love of Cars. He's a good enough grease monkey, and has experience restoring up market cars for rich people. I would imagine that this mix of skills could work.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2015)

Poot said:


> I fucking hate Chris Evans. Not that I had any intention of watching Tory Gear but now I risk seeing his stupid face when I change channel.


Yeah. Chris Evans has an annoying childrens tv energy - the reason Top Gear worked is that at its heart is a level of grumpiness from the presenters which keeps the whole thing grounded somehow. I only caught TG occasionally and despite the many annoying elements it was an entertaining watch for what it was - there is no way a Chris Evans led one will be half as good.

I find that whenever the question of who should be the new X, whether its James Bond or Richard Whiteley, the answer is usually Bill Bailey


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2015)

I wonder if we will get Evans showing of one his own cars in each epsiode?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2015)

dessiato said:


> If not Edd, what about:
> 
> From For the Love of Cars. He's a good enough grease monkey, and has experience restoring up market cars for rich people. I would imagine that this mix of skills could work.



In one of the love of cars show, they showed a Daimler Dart police car which I believe Evans bought for approx. £50K.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2015)

maomao said:


> Evans is almost as big a cock as Clarkson. Why does the BBC feel the need to find the biggest arsehole they can and give them 5 million quid?


because paxman retired


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2015)

hash tag said:


> In one of the love of cars show, they showed a Daimler Dart police car which I believe Evans bought for approx. £50K.


I saw the programme, it was about the SD1 police car, I didn't know the Dart was CE's car though.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2015)

Here you go http://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk...up-collection-of-classic-british-sports-cars/

BTW the registration matches the one in for the love.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Best presenter would be the German lady from German Vs England challenge. Have google spelling of her name.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sabin Schmitz [emoji41]


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2015)

dessiato said:


> If not Edd, what about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that show


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I like that show


What I like so much is that it isn't just about cars and fixing them up, but it also has humour and entertainment value, which is why I think that Ant might be better than Edd who can appear too dry for the TG format.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


What a great show him & Danny Dyer







[emoji30]


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2015)

dessiato said:


> What I like so much is that it isn't just about cars and fixing them up, but it also has humour and entertainment value, which is why I think that Ant might be better than Edd who can appear too dry for the TG format.


 they do like a bit of a sob story too - there was one about a beetle that had been bought by a bloke into beetles who then died and his mate couldn't afford to do it up


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2015)

Was that the one where someone bought it and gave it back to him, or was that the rally driver?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Was that the one where someone bought it and gave it back to him, or was that the rally driver?


IIRC that was the Golf.


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

dessiato said:


> IIRC that was the Golf.


 hope they go with Jodie kidd !


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> hope they go with Jodie kidd !


With her personality on screen, I think that she would be a good choice. Does she still race?


----------



## gareth taylor (Jun 18, 2015)

dessiato said:


> With her personality on screen, I think that she would be a good choice. Does she still race?


 think so


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2015)

Chris Evans, yuck. He's got a face for radio and a voice for mime.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2015)

We know that Evans owns lots of exotic Ferraris (which he has painted all white, yuk!), is stinking rich and knows a lot about cars in one way, but can he drive or fix cars at all or will he rely on the crew when they are on their adventures overseas?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2015)

If the new team at least visit the Nurembourgring and give Sabine some airtime, ideally overtaking sportscars and motorbikes in a van as she has done, I will watch a bit ..


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2015)

There is a report here Clarkson et al will make a new show for Netflix.
I won't see it, because I don't subscribe to pay tv.  

http://www.thedrum.com/news/2015/06/24/jeremy-clarkson-set-return-host-new-netflix-motoring-show


----------



## extra dry (Jun 26, 2015)

I do wonder who will be  picked. I can not see the show lasting another 20 odd years thou.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2015)

Zoe Ball set to join Chris Evans as Top Gear presenter

Apparently the chemistry between Evans and Ball is ideal ...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Zoe Ball set to join Chris Evans as Top Gear presenter
> 
> Apparently the chemistry between Evans and Ball is ideal ...



Zoe Ball would be a good reason to watch Top Gear. Unfortunately for me Chris Evans is still a better reason to not watch it.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2015)

I think with Evans and perhaps Ball as presenters it will be significantly different from its past, they are quite different characters to Clarkson May and Hammond.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I think with Evans and perhaps Ball as presenters it will be significantly different from its past, they are quite different characters to Clarkson May and Hammond.



For ages now Top Gear has been solely about the the three personas and an established pattern of interaction between the three.
Getting duplicates to play those panto parts would never be anything other than Top Gear light.
They'll need to come up with a new dynamic between presenters. Hopefully it will be entertaining in an organic way and not in the forced way Top Gear had slowly become.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Zoe ball o god


----------



## Belushi (Sep 13, 2015)

All sounds a bit mid-90's


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 13, 2015)

Who are they gonna dredge up next? Andi Peters? Timmy Mallet?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok, this Zoe Ball thing might be wrong:

*Chris Evans* ‏@*achrisevans* 9 mins9 minutes ago
Hilariously inaccurate story in 2days paper. Re my good friend Zoe Ball excelling in Top Gear screen test. She hasn't even been for one


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2015)

weltweit said:


> the Nurembourgring


isn't that where hitler used to hold his rallies?


----------



## Cid (Sep 15, 2015)

Gromit said:


> For ages now Top Gear has been solely about the the three personas and an established pattern of interaction between the three.
> Getting duplicates to play those panto parts would never be anything other than Top Gear light.
> They'll need to come up with a new dynamic between presenters. Hopefully it will be entertaining in an organic way and not in the forced way Top Gear had slowly become.



There was absolutely no point in Hammond.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who are they gonna dredge up next? Andi Peters?



Poor Andi. Nothing more than Ed the Duck's sidekick.

Still, better than Simon Parkin - the least famous famous person in history.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Who are they gonna dredge up next? Andi Peters?



Double Post.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

I really really hate Chris Evans.

I've probably said that already, but I really do hate him.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I really really hate Chris Evans.
> 
> I've probably said that already, but I really do hate him.



Paul Kaye (Dennis Pennis) did a great little skit about his radio show at the time but it's one of the few things I've never been able to track down on Youtube. He played an Evans character with a sycophantic team screaming with laughter at every shit joke he made.

Evans completely loast touch with reality at the time. Remember when he interviewed a local radio DJ who said "Well, we're in the same line of work Chris" in a chummy kind of way? Evans got mad and told him not to dare compare what the two did. Humiliating a nice man on national radio because of his terrible ego problems.

Cunt.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I really really hate Chris Evans.
> 
> I've probably said that already, but I really do hate him.


I never really exposed myself to him apart from by accident, but I also determined not to like the guy. However, I have to say, recently I have come to view him as a bit of a phenomenon. He did his TFI Friday, a radio show, bought and sold Virgin radio, owns loads of Ferraris all painted white, does his BBC radio show, runs open nights in a pub (his pub?), organised the Carfest and Airshow at which that plane crashed earlier, now also top gear. Whatever else one thinks of him, he is a bit of a phenomenon.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I never really exposed myself to him apart from by accident, but I also determined not to like the guy. However, I have to say, recently I have come to view him as a bit of a phenomenon. He did his TFI Friday, a radio show, bought and sold Virgin radio, owns loads of Ferraris all painted white, does his BBC radio show, runs open nights in a pub (his pub?), organised the Carfest and Airshow at which that plane crashed earlier, now also top gear. Whatever else one thinks of him, he is a bit of a phenomenon.



I actually liked him when he did his morning TV show. Then he got himself an ego bigger than mount kilimanjaro and turned into a grade A tosser.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I actually liked him when he did his morning TV show. Then he got himself an ego bigger than mount kilimanjaro and turned into a grade A tosser.


I don't know anything about his ego, how does it manifest itself?


----------



## Favelado (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## souljacker (Sep 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Whatever else one thinks of him, he is a bit of a phenomenon.



He is a phenomenal cunt that's for sure.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2015)

souljacker said:


> He is a phenomenal cunt that's for sure.


Why?
Not being funny but I don't know much about him, I don't think I ever listened to his radio or watched TFI.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


>




Nailed it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Why?
> Not being funny but I don't know much about him, I don't think I ever listened to his radio or watched TFI.



Just look at him. You can tell he's a cunt.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Why?
> Not being funny but I don't know much about him, I don't think I ever listened to his radio or watched TFI.



He's a terrible bully. He made one of his colleagues confess on air that she'd slept with him in a particularly cruel way, I remember a letter to Timeout from a reader amazed at how he'd bullied a cameraman live on air, he apparently told the audience for an early TV programme he did that if they weren't enthusiastic enough he'd humiliate them on camera, the aforementioned bullying of a local DJ. On and on it goes.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> He's a terrible bully. He made one of his colleagues confess on air that she'd slept with him in a particularly cruel way, I remember a letter to Timeout from a reader amazed at how he'd bullied a cameraman live on air, he apparently told the audience for an early TV programme he did that if they weren't enthusiastic enough he'd humiliate them on camera, the aforementioned bullying of a local DJ. On and on it goes.


Oh, OK ... perfect to replace Clarkson on top gear then, wonder how he likes his steak after a hard days filming?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

I genuinely think he's worse than Clarkson. Clarkson is just a boorish throwback, and he has at least got some awareness of that fact. Sounds like Evans is just a spiteful and deeply unpleasant fucker bereft of redeeming features.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> He's a terrible bully. He made one of his colleagues confess on air that she'd slept with him in a particularly cruel way, I remember a letter to Timeout from a reader amazed at how he'd bullied a cameraman live on air, he apparently told the audience for an early TV programme he did that if they weren't enthusiastic enough he'd humiliate them on camera, the aforementioned bullying of a local DJ. On and on it goes.



BBC excelling at double standards once again. Any of those things are equally worthy of summary dismissal as Clarkson's lamping of his producer IMO.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 15, 2015)

the TP specials were the only part worth watching really- and some of them were shit- eg the awful one in India and the various bits of bagges that went with the Burma one. The idea of a road trip is a big attraction for middle aged men - I cannot see them killing this facet of the prog


----------



## kebabking (Sep 16, 2015)

Cid said:


> There was absolutely no point in Hammond.



which was a pity...


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2015)

Cid said:


> There was absolutely no point in Hammond.


Clarkson was meant to be in the driving seat when Hammond had that jet car crash- but he was too fat.  Had he driven, he'd have been decapitated.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 16, 2015)

It will be interesting to see what features and sections Clarkson May and Hammond come up with for their new show as my understanding is they can't do the segments they did at the BBC.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> It will be interesting to see what features and sections Clarkson May and Hammond come up with for their new show as my understanding is they can't do the segments they did at the BBC.


You have a different understanding of "interesting" to me.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2015)

weltweit said:


> It will be interesting to see what features and sections Clarkson May and Hammond come up with for their new show as my understanding is they can't do the segments they did at the BBC.



The only things i can't see them not being able to do is:

1) The Stig - But that doesn't mean they can't have some other way of pitting production cars against each other
2) stars in reasonably priced cars - Doesn't mean they can't have some other star based feature
3) The cool board - Which they ain't done for ages anyways

The road trips, the races, the news, interviewing celebs - The beeb ain't got copyright on such things


----------



## kabbes (Sep 16, 2015)

These segments are conceived and put together by the production teams, not the presenters. The skill is in the edit and the narrative.  The relevant people all still work on the BBC show, not this niche Amazon embarrassment.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2015)

The cool wall is crap any way. 
Not going to work kill it off.


----------



## Cid (Sep 16, 2015)

Gromit said:


> The only things i can't see them not being able to do is:
> 
> 1) The Stig - But that doesn't mean they can't have some other way of pitting production cars against each other
> 2) stars in reasonably priced cars - Doesn't mean they can't have some other star based feature
> ...



Celebrity in a er... Mitsubishi.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 16, 2015)

Cid said:


> Celebrity in a er... Mitsubishi.



pleb vs celeb.. where a random member of the audience races against a "celeb"


----------



## Pingu (Sep 16, 2015)

or my personal favourite

"how fast can a penguin from the internet drive a supercar round our track?" in which a certain internet random who uses a penguins name drives a different supercar round a race track


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2015)

Pingu said:


> or my personal favourite
> 
> "how fast can a penguin from the internet drive a supercar round our track?" in which a certain internet random who uses a penguins name drives a different supercar round a race track



They did that in Series 2. Didn't really work so was edited out.


----------



## Cid (Sep 17, 2015)

Drive Gromit until he vomits would be good.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 17, 2015)

Everyone who gives a fuck about this topic should be banned.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Everyone who gives a fuck about this topic should be banned.


What tosh, nothing wrong with a car based entertainment show, a lot of people enjoy it.

Would you say the same about Strictly Come Dancing, Ready Steady Cook, X Factor, The Voice, Dragon's Den, The Apprentice, Bake off, Big Brother, Celebrity Big Brother etc etc because they are just the same, entertainment shows around a fairly harmless theme!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 17, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> Yes.


So, David Clapson why don't you tell me what you find entertaining and I can see if I am impressed at all !!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2015)

Chris Evans may 'go solo' on Top Gear - BBC News


----------



## mauvais (Dec 24, 2015)

Supposedly they're going with Evans, Sabine Schmidt and Chris Harris. I like Harris, decent journalist.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 25, 2015)

I dismissed Sabine as a possible candidate as I thought she was already a Top Gear Germany host so why would she want to host ours. 

But I guess as the Flagship programme we probably pay more.


----------



## Cid (Dec 26, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I dismissed Sabine as a possible candidate as I thought she was already a Top Gear Germany host so why would she want to host ours.
> 
> But I guess as the Flagship programme we probably pay more.



Vague google indicates about £500k for the last lot (Clarkson probably more plus he owned a stake in the format, BBC worldwide profits), so probably a substantial increase on the regional variant (although they may start the non-Evanses on less). But I think the main thing would be a massively increased profile... Advertising, tours, other TV etc. After dinner speaking is a big one; Clarkson's agency lists him in the £50k+ fee group, May £15-20k. An odd world of appearances and talks, corporate events, oligarch parties and things. That's where people like Blair are hiding out - being wined and dined by their old yacht chums and netting more than £100k for a talk.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok then?!

LeBlanc to be Top Gear co-presenter - BBC News


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2016)

hoping to keep its popularity with our yankee brethren over on BBC America subscriptions?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 4, 2016)

I think I guess the logic. 

Top Gear was for a long time a cashcow for the Beeb because of international sales. 

Losing the original cast is going to have a large effect on international revenue. 

The biggest international market is the US so they have hired a household yank name in an attempt to keep that audience. 

The logic is flawed though. There are plenty of American car shows. The reason Americans watched Top Gear was to see what those crazy eccentric Brits were up to this week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nevertheless, I couldn't really see how even the mooted Brit replacements would match up to the appeal of Clarkson and co.

I don't even see how Evans will appeal TBH. Nobody really knows who he is there, and he's not really funny in a way I can see how Clarkson may be to Americans (plus there's a more well known actor called Chris Evans in the US to add to matters). Meh.


----------



## Cid (Feb 4, 2016)

Chris Evans was weird enough in the first place. The fuck is going through their minds?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The biggest international market is the US so they have hired a household yank name in an attempt to keep that audience.
> 
> The logic is flawed though. There are plenty of American car shows. The reason Americans watched Top Gear was to see what those crazy eccentric Brits were up to this week.


There's a US Top Gear anyway so the point is somewhat, though not entirely, moot.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2016)

Cid said:


> Chris Evans was weird enough in the first place. The fuck is going through their minds?


They're all into their cars, or in LeBlanc's case, bikes. Evans set up 'CarFest'. So what's weird about that?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt Le Blanc has been very entertaining in almost everything I've seen him in ('Joey' excepted) and comes across well in interviews.

This might not be too bad actually, I'll probably give it a go.

Amazon and that bunch of twats can do one though.


----------



## Cid (Feb 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> They're all into their cars, or in LeBlanc's case, bikes. What's weird about that?



Evans - not particularly charismatic, bit of a joke. Well suited to Radio 2...

LeBlanc - I quite like him, but he's American.

More generally - white men again. See who third is.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 4, 2016)

Evans is a tool. Yeah, so was Clarkson, but he KNEW he was a tool and acted it out by being as controversial as he could. But Evans is just a tool.

They also need a May type character to provide a level of petrol nerdiness to the show but I can't see where that's coming from.

I'm predicting shitness from this  and will probably just download the Amazon one and ignore evans and his bunch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt LeBlanc - He's a known peteolhead, a huge star, has a likeable TV persona and iirc holds the guest record round the track so must be a pretty decent driver. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cid (Feb 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> There's a US Top Gear anyway so the point is somewhat, though not entirely, moot.



That sort of is the point though... Top Gear (UK) is popular in the US because it's not a US motoring show (to generalise massively).


----------



## 8den (Feb 4, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nevertheless, I couldn't really see how even the mooted Brit replacements would match up to the appeal of Clarkson and co.
> 
> I don't even see how Evans will appeal TBH. Nobody really knows who he is there, and he's not really funny in a way I can see how Clarkson may be to Americans (plus there's a more well known actor called Chris Evans in the US to add to matters). Meh.



No one knew who Clarkson May or Hammond was.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2016)

Cid said:


> Evans - not particularly charismatic, bit of a joke. Well suited to Radio 2...
> 
> LeBlanc - I quite like him, but he's American.
> 
> More generally - white men again. See who third is.


There's not a fixed cast of three any more. AIUI, there's already Sabine Schmidt, Chris Harris and David Coulthard in the lineup.


----------



## 8den (Feb 4, 2016)

mauvais said:


> There's a US Top Gear anyway so the point is somewhat, though not entirely, moot.



I think US top gear was cancelled, because it was genuinely terrible. Like when they tried to make a British version of the Golden Girls awful.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 4, 2016)

Presumably they're going with 2 fixed and 1 changing presenter for each episode.



And for anyone who has watched Friends, it's a moo point,  not moot


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2016)

8den said:


> I think US top gear was cancelled, because it was genuinely terrible. Like when they tried to make a British version of the Golden Girls awful.


I think it's still going, but I'm not sure. Last ran in 2014, for its fifth season. It looked pretty bad though, but then so are most car things.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Matt LeBlanc - He's a known peteolhead, a huge star, has a likeable TV persona and iirc holds the guest record round the track so must be a pretty decent driver. Makes perfect sense.


I thought Rowan Atkinson was fastest guest?


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2016)

If new TopGear tries to be old TopGear but with other people doing Clarkson et al impressions it will fail.
  Evans, like him or loathe him, has a decent record of format invention, and they need to change the format


Le blanc doesn't seem a bad choice


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2016)

I like Le Blanc. I have never watched an episode of Top Gear, I have no interest in watching a car show, I can't stand Clarkson or Chris Evans, but I might even watch an episode of Top Gear if this is true. 

So smart move, I'd say.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2016)

8den said:


> I think US top gear was cancelled, because it was genuinely terrible. Like when they tried to make a British version of the Golden Girls awful.


hah that sounds amazing - just the kind of shit tv that doesn't get made anymore
...looked it up - "Brighton Belles" - very vaguely remember it - sadly cant find an episode online... if anyone has a private collection PM me


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 4, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I thought Rowan Atkinson was fastest guest?



 

Not much in it though.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> View attachment 83009
> 
> Not much in it though.


Fair play, a win is a win!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I like Le Blanc. I have never watched an episode of Top Gear, I have no interest in watching a car show, I can't stand Clarkson or Chris Evans, but I might even watch an episode of Top Gear if this is true.
> 
> So smart move, I'd say.


Actually, I misunderstood - I thought he was replacing Evans. If Evans is presenting as well I won't be watching.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Cid (Feb 4, 2016)

One thing I have learned today is that Evans is unexpectedly tall, measuring in at 6'2".


----------



## BandWagon (Feb 5, 2016)

Not Eddie Jordan?!? Please, no.....


----------



## Indeliblelink (Feb 11, 2016)

So this is the line up
Eddie Jordan and Sabine Schmitz join Top Gear line-up - BBC News


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2016)

BandWagon said:


> Not Eddie Jordan?!? Please, no.....


I like him


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I like him



I like his purple shoes


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 11, 2016)

Eddie pissing Jordan


----------



## BandWagon (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I like him


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2016)

BandWagon said:


>


Why all the facepalms? What's wrong with him 

Not afraid to speak his mind, owned an F1 team, has a whole world of contacts/inside stories from the world of F1, seems a great fit for a car show to me.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2016)

Im just glad the didn't decide to do like Your Fired and have someone like Romesh Ranganathan turn up to do brief little comedy interludes.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks alright as a lineup goes, I may watch it, especially as there is a snowballs chance in hell of me subscribing to watch PayTV to watch the other lot.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sabine Schmitz Great. Never heard some of others.

Heard JK the new stig


----------



## BandWagon (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why all the facepalms? What's wrong with him
> 
> Not afraid to speak his mind, owned an F1 team, has a whole world of contacts/inside stories from the world of F1, seems a great fit for a car show to me.


I don't like him. He didn't contribute much to the F1 commentary, imho.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2016)

The programme is doomed. It worked so well before because they took 3 very good pals and put them in interesting/exciting situations and the "classic bants" did the rest. It was a dynamic that worked, and Clarkson's arsehole/un-pcness was its USP, not a weakness.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2016)

I bet those good folks over at the mail online will be spewing at the diversity aspect  -"BBC quotas pah" etc

I'm gonna go have a look


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

To my mind the star of the new lineup is Schmidt, I hope they give her plenty of airtime. Don't really have any favourites among the rest. Hope it works though it should be about cars but primarily it should be entertainment.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 11, 2016)

I think Evans is an incorrigible arsehole, who will insist in being front and centre.

Remember his behaviour on TFI/Radio 1 in the early days "Tell us how much you earn, go on, tell us how much you earn on air" type thing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not afraid to speak his mind, owned an F1 team, has a whole world of contacts/inside stories from the world of F1, seems a great fit for a car show to me.


These are all fair points, but the trouble is he can also be an excruciating, self-important knob. So can many, to be fair, and then it's a case of if the pros outweigh the cons. For me, with Jordan they rarely do.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> These are all fair points, but the trouble is he can also be an excruciating, self-important knob. So can many, to be fair, and then it's a case of if the pros outweigh the cons. For me, with Jordan they rarely do.



Strange. He never came across that way to me. Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't mind Eddie Jordan, I think he could have a place in a TopGear program. I am more concerned that there are so many people in the lineup which suggests they will only get slight coverage. Can they do their usual, and key to the program, forays abroad with that many or will some be left at home?


----------



## BandWagon (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, I thought that. Replacing 3 with 7 is a bit OTT.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's going to work.

Rory Reid is excellent, it turns out.



That's an awful car but a really good piece.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to work.
> 
> Rory Reid is excellent, it turns out.
> 
> ...




I'll say this for ISIS beheading videos: at least they're over quicker than that was.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> That's an awful car but a really good piece.



Meh. Bit BBC 3 no?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> Meh. Bit BBC 3 no?


Ach, maybe. I was watching a bunch of his stuff so maybe it lacks that context.

http://jalopnik.com/who-is-top-gears-new-host-rory-reid-1758456803

Anyway I thought it was more interesting than the long worn out TG repetoire.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Ach, maybe. I was watching a bunch of his stuff so maybe it lacks that context.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/who-is-top-gears-new-host-rory-reid-1758456803
> 
> Anyway I thought it was more interesting than the long worn out TG repetoire.



The review of the Fiat Cross (amazing little car, had a go in one myself) is better. It was actually quite good, maybe I was too quick to judge.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> The review of the Fiat Cross (amazing little car, had a go in one myself) is better. It was actually quite good, maybe I was too quick to judge.


I heart squircles, tbf.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2016)

Fiat 4x4 Panda, the work horse of vineyards, small holdings and crofters the world over. Like a short arsed Italian Hilux.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to work.
> 
> Rory Reid is excellent, it turns out.
> 
> ...



That's a great piece but you're utterly wrong about the car, it's utterly magnificent.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That's a great piece but you're utterly wrong about the car, it's utterly magnificent.


It's far too far into self-parodying levels of new money footballer opulence, and ugly in a brutalist kind of way to boot. If it weren’t for that I'd have a lot more time for it as on an automotive basis.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's far too far into self-parodying levels of new money footballer opulence, and ugly in a brutalist kind of way to boot. If it weren’t for that I'd have a lot more time for it as on an automotive basis.


It's a Rolls Royce, of course it's opulent. 

As for the looks, they could have been conservative, played safe and made it look like any other large executive saloon. They didn't, they made something with an identity and presence. It's magnificent.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 11, 2016)

If I was going to have a WAGs car it would be a Range Rover Overfinch with oversized wheel arches and bull bars that I'd use to push single mums in pyjamas away from the school gates as I park on the zigzags. Like a Foxtons exec.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's a Rolls Royce, of course it's opulent.
> 
> As for the looks, they could have been conservative, played safe and made it look like any other large executive saloon. They didn't, they made something with an identity and presence. It's magnificent.



Hmm. I don't have a problem with opulence in cars per se, I very much like Maseratis and so on, but some of it (Ferrari included) leaves me cold. Including all that TG coverage, unless someone breaks the mould as here. I don't know if it's primarily the product or the clientele, hard to separate them after a while of being interested in cars.

RR used to be all about old money, stylistically antique, but of late it seems more a mixture of Germanic premium and vulgarity, neither of which appeals. I get what you're saying and again in isolation I might think differently.


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's far too far into self-parodying levels of new money footballer opulence, and ugly in a brutalist kind of way to boot. If it weren’t for that I'd have a lot more time for it as on an automotive basis.



I think it's ugly as fuck, but it's brutalist is the wrong word.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 11, 2016)

Cid said:


> I think it's ugly as fuck, but it's brutalist is the wrong word.


Quite possibly. What would you call it then?

Not just the outside, btw, e.g. http://image.motortrend.com/f/41822487+w786+ar1/Rolls-Royce-Phantom-Series-II-interior.jpg


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Quite possibly. What would you call it then?
> 
> Not just the outside, btw, e.g. http://image.motortrend.com/f/41822487+w786+ar1/Rolls-Royce-Phantom-Series-II-interior.jpg



Brutalism implies a stripped-back, raw design. Concrete cast in rough wood moulds, showing the grain of the wood, exposure of function in the aesthetic of a finished design... If you stretched it to cars I suppose you might draw an analogy with the rat-rod look, but that's a bit spurious since brutalism wouldn't be consciously old. Perhaps if you made a car with its raw bodywork exposed, just clear lacquer as a barrier.

I don't know what that you could call that kind of car design. Sort of brash, slab-sided arrogance. Will it even be significant enough to earn a name? Fat, square, face with a big mouth and little piggy eyes. Reminds me more of the shitty American new muscle car design or possibly Ford pick-up truck type thing. Boxyism.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 15, 2016)

Have not seen any of the episodes, but just from the presenters it looks like it will be a big let down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2016)

extra dry said:


> Have not seen any of the episodes, but just from the presenters it looks like it will be a big let down.


should have had john noakes and peter purves ftw


----------



## extra dry (Feb 15, 2016)

Are there really 7 presenters? They might have well stuck john pokes and peter purv in to the mix.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 31, 2016)

New Trailer released today


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2016)

As soon as I heard Evans' voice, I wanted to switch that shit off.


----------



## extra dry (Apr 5, 2016)

souljacker said:


> As soon as I heard Evans' voice, I wanted to switch that shit off.


He sounds like a trapped teenaged boy


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

There have been quite a few articles published on MSN recently saying that Chris Evans is a bully, hard to know if they are true or just some warped pre show warm up publicity.


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

There were definitely stories doing the rounds of him being a cunt to people on TFI Friday


----------



## weltweit (May 12, 2016)

souljacker said:


> There were definitely stories doing the rounds of him being a cunt to people on TFI Friday


If they are true, which they could be, perhaps the BBC have just replaced one ego maniac with another


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2016)

I reckon Evans is ten times more of a cunt than Clarkson. And Clarkson played it up whereas Evans is a cunt all the time.


----------

